# Gaming mauspad gesucht



## Chrismettal (18. Juni 2010)

Hey

Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Pad zulegen da ich bisher auf meinen blanken Tisch gezockt hab , was nicht sonderlich beim zielen hilft 

Also, ich suche NICHTS mit zu harter oberfläche, schon garkein plastik etc..

Ich hatte überlegt mir das hier zu kaufen:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » CM Storm Pads » CM Storm Soft Surface "CM Storm Tactics" - Size M
Hat einer von euch damit erfahrung 

Danke


----------



## Per4mance (18. Juni 2010)

ich hab nen steelseries qck und es is eig ganz gut für mein erste stoffpad. nachteil es wird dreckig vorteil auch wenn man schwitzt hat man normalen grip und es is weich 

ich bin grad auf der suche nach nem pad mit kustoffooberfläche aber die unterseite sollte wie bei dem steelseries qck sein also weichen gummi oder schaum.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Juni 2010)

Kann das Zowie G-TF empfehlen. Schöne Oberfläche die schnell ist und trotzdem ein Stoffpad. Dazu Wasserfest.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

Kann dir das Roccat Taito nur wärmstens empfehlen 

Roccat Taito Mousepad (ROC-13-050) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

PS: Gibs auch fürn 10ner im Mädchenmarkt

MFG


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Juni 2010)

Das rovvat Taito klingt ganz gut , ich werds mir überlegen, danke


----------



## relgeitz (18. Juni 2010)

vom roccat kann man abraten, es soll sich nach 6 monaten auflösen anfangen und abfärben... roccat halt. 

schau dir mal das sharkoon 1337 softpad an. hab mir das XL für 7 Euro gekauft, und es vertikal in der mitte geteilt, nun hab ich zwei ^^. mit nem scharfen messer kein problem, meine maus gleitet super, und nach einem jahr keinerlei abnützungserscheinungen - und wenn ja, hätte ich ja noch die 2. hälfte. 

Sharkoon 1337 XL Gaming Mousepad (verschiedene Farben) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Warlock54 (19. Juni 2010)

das Steelserie 4Hd soll doch sehr gut sein


----------



## buzty (19. Juni 2010)

das 4hd hat aber eine hartplastikoberfläche 

ich kann auch das QcK empfehlen, wenn du es nicht so groß braucchst zb das QcK Mass, oder vllt. auch noch das Goliathus von Razer. Von dem Taito kann ich auch nur abraten, es hat relativ unangenehm scharfe kanten, nutzt sich schnell ab und lässt sich absolut nicht waschen ohne das es total wellig wird.

@areos: du willst eine harte oberfläche aber darunter weich oder wie versteh ich das? müsste man mal suchen: aber: was versprichst du dir davon, hart bleibt hart?


----------



## Per4mance (19. Juni 2010)

sowas wie die billig mauspads mit werbung drauf. gabs früher oft mit von spielen oder hardware.

sowas nur hochwertig. mir gehts eig darum das ich das steelseries qck eig ganz gut finde aber die stoffoberfläche so anfällig gegen dreck ist . vorher hatte ich ne razer exact mat die war im winter scheiss kalt und imm sommer ne ruschbahn durch den schweiss. hart wegen dem alu war sie auch


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Juni 2010)

hm, das sharkoon 1337 wird definitiv vorgemerkt
Ich denke das wirds werden 
wenn nicht dann warscheinlich das QcK , das sieht auch ganz gut aus ^^


----------



## buzty (19. Juni 2010)

@areos: achso, na dann gibs z.b. die compad vario-pads, kp obs die noch irgendwo mit nicht-WoW-motiven gibt. auch das qPad von Heaton (in verschiedenen größen erhältlich) ist etwas weniger fest als die exactmat. wenn es übrigens vor allem auf die kälte der exactmat ankommt gehen da doch wohl fast alle plastikpads. das exactmat is ja bloß so kalt, da es es alu ist .

edit: mir fällt auf das der eintrag ein wenig wirr ist, sorry...


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> vom roccat kann man abraten, es soll sich nach 6 monaten auflösen anfangen und abfärben... roccat halt.


 
Das stimmt so nicht!

Ich weis ja nicht was die mit ihren Mauspads machen, aber meins ist auch ca 6 Monate alt und sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag!
Mag sein, dass es bei einigen passiert, aber wenn man damit nicht wilde Sau spielt sollte es locker halten 

MFG


----------



## Per4mance (19. Juni 2010)

ich glaub ich teste mal das Zowie G-TF falls ich sonst nix mehr finde


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Juni 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> ich glaub ich teste mal das Zowie G-TF falls ich sonst nix mehr finde



Das Zowie G-TF ist klasse. Hab das selber. Fast so schnell wie ein Hartpad aber ist halt Stoff. Dazu ist die Oberfläche Schmutzunanfällig da man die wie ein Hartpad abwischen oder unter dem Wasserhahn abwaschen kann. 

Roccat Pads sind wie alles von der Firma. Halt Schrott.


----------



## TheRammbock (19. Juni 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> ich hab nen steelseries qck und es is eig ganz gut für mein erste stoffpad. nachteil es wird dreckig vorteil auch wenn man schwitzt hat man normalen grip und es is weich
> 
> ich bin grad auf der suche nach nem pad mit kustoffooberfläche aber die unterseite sollte wie bei dem steelseries qck sein also weichen gummi oder schaum.




Das 4HD oder halt das 9HD. Hab mir das 9ér vor ein oder zwei Wochen geholt. Und ich bin eigentlich begeistert. Vorher hatte ich zweimal ein Silkpad aus Stoff. War auch nett, aber hielt im Schnitt nur 6 Monate und dann fing es an auszufransen.


----------



## mercenary (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mit den Roccat SOTO die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, es ist ein schnelles solides Hardpad, welches auch eine fehlerfreie und saubere Abtastung gewährleistet.


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. Juni 2010)

das hier von razer ist mein favorit unter den stoffpads und eine gute alternative zur tischplatte:

Razer Goliathus Speed-Edition Alpha Mousepad (RZ02-00210100-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

(steck es NIE in die waschmaschine, hab da schon selbst üble überaschungen erlebt)


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Juni 2010)

Hartpads sind nicht für mich, aber trodzdem danke 

das Goliathus wird vorgemerkt, jetzt wird die entshceidung wieder schwerer welches ich dann kaufe 
danke@all


----------



## Speedy100 (2. Juli 2010)

hi..

nütze seit jahren das gamer pad von everglide titan und muss sagen hat mich bisher nicht im stich gelassen is weich und lässt sich prima zocken

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------

